# And that's when the fight started.....



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2013)

My wife was standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.
She was not happy with what she saw and said to me,
"I feel horrible; I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you to pay me a compliment.'
I replied, "Your eyesight's damn near perfect."

And then the fight started........

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary.
She said, "I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 150 in about 3 seconds."
I bought her a bathroom scale.

And then the fight started......

Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch,

And slipped quietly into the garage. I hooked up the boat up to the van

And proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour.

The wind was blowing 50mph, so I pulled back into the garage,

turned on the radio, and discovered that the weather would be bad all day.

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back
into bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back; now with a different
anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is terrible."

My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my
stupid husband is out fishing in that?"

And that's how the fight started...​ ​


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL, thanks, need that laugh


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2013)

:ROTF  the first one was really good...  heard the other 2 before....


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 11, 2013)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## black (Sep 11, 2013)

-


----------



## webowabo (Sep 11, 2013)

Funny! :)


----------

